
The Unfollowed - ptbello
https://twitter.com/Abarth500_DE/
======
petercooper
I'm guessing they're quickly blocking then unblocking people who follow.
That's the easiest (only?) way to remove a follower.

I do this when I want someone to stop following me but I might still want to
follow _them_ or I don't want them realizing/caring they're not following me
anymore or feel I'm blocking them entirely.

~~~
InternalRun
Yup I got this message:

"You have been blocked from following this account at the request of the
user."

------
joshguthrie
Since everyone seems to have uncovered the trick a new question stands: what
happens to your following once the owner decide to go back and unblock
everyone?

Enjoy the surprise in your TL :)

------
dpedu
[http://i.imgur.com/MJvfsdB.png](http://i.imgur.com/MJvfsdB.png)

Gotcha.

Edit: And I wonder if they'll run out of API calls if enough follow it?

------
tannerc
What am I missing here?

~~~
princess3000
Looks like the gimmick is "too fast to follow," so when you attempt to follow
them on Twitter they automatically remove you as a follower before you can
show up in their follower list. I'm guessing.

